

Apple - worst customer service ever - mariusandra
http://mariusandra.com/blog/2012/08/apple-worst-customer-service-ever/

======
Turing_Machine
"To be fair, I’m dealing with a “Premium” Apple Reseller, not Apple
themselves. However as a customer I couldn’t care less. To me they are Apple"

And to anyone else it's an independent store that happens to sell Apple
products.

If you buy a piece of candy in the grocery store and the clerk is rude, do you
blame the candy company? I doubt it.

Complaining to Apple is a good strategy; if they get too many complaints
they're likely to drop the reseller. However, claiming that the reseller IS
Apple is just disingenuous.

~~~
mariusandra
Quoting a comment on the blog post by Priit Roosimägi: "If Apple has granted a
retailer "Premium" status and it is the one place, which represents Apple in
the whole country, the reseller does become one with Apple in all consumers'
eyes and Apple should take the blame."

They are the ONLY place in Estonia that is an authorized reseller and the ONLY
one that has physical stores. Thus, by all means, they ARE Apple for the
people living here.

~~~
Kettlebrain
You now have also <http://www.valgeklaar.ee/> ( not sure if they are any
better but lets hope so....)

------
dizzy
I bought a retina macbook pro off apple's webstore and it was fine. My credit
card number got stolen in between placing the order and them charging, and was
resolved in a quick phone and they sent me a follow up email so when I got the
new card I could sort it out quickly. They also didnt try charge the card
until it was actually ready to ship, so was not stuck in limbo.

I also had a problem with some updates, again a call to support and the
service was about as good as it could be, knowledgeable staff, timely
responses, follow ups etc. A+ would shop again.

It sounds like the re-seller just isn't very good.

------
Kettlebrain
I agree and know the company myself. Not good service and little or no
knowledge. Went for a interview at their main office for a service technician
job, was told since i did not know the language it would be difficult to hire
me(also they offerd me around 600 € pr month). I have 2 years of experiance as
an ACMT with certification, Told theme NO thank you.

